# Base system compile error



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 26, 2010)

Cannot rebuild base because games sources are missing. On install i had check everything on sources except games.
I take this error:

```
===> games/fortune/strfile (obj,depend,all,install)
cd: can't cd to /usr/src/games/fortune/strfile
```
Any idea?


----------



## aragon (Sep 27, 2010)

Try add the following to /etc/src.conf:


```
WITHOUT_GAMES= true
```


----------

